# Your work bench



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

What do you use to work on your push behind mowers and walk behind snowblowers? Do you throw it up onto a work bench? Have you custom made something? I'm looking for ideas on equipping my garage with a bench or something to use to make it easier to work on mowers and snow blowers


----------



## snowEH (Nov 28, 2014)

i use 2 saw horses with a piece of 3/4 inch ply wood on top and just throw it up on that


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use the plastic saw horse, and old doors with ratchet straps to keep it all together. 

I was fortunate that the previous owner, had replaced the doors and put them in the attic over the garage.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i normally work on the ground but if i do need a outdoor work bench i drop the tailgate on my truck and use it as a work bench


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> i normally work on the ground but if i do need a outdoor work bench i drop the tailgate on my truck and use it as a work bench


Ah yes...By the looks of it, an old 1st generation dakota. Had two of them, they're great trucks.

+1 on using the tailgate of truck. At least when it's not cold outside.

When I'm in my shop, I pretty much do everything right on the ground and sit on a milk crate. I do, however, have an awesome folding table. Not a card table or anything like that, but something a contractor would use on the job site. It's quite study, has measurements printed right onto it. I'm not exactly sure what it's called but it comes in handy quite frequently


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

SlowRider22 said:


> Ah yes...By the looks of it, an old 1st generation dakota. Had two of them, they're great trucks.


your a bit off. first gen ram. 81 d150 to be exact. it is a good truck. good, reliable and hauls whatever i put in the box. it take about 3000lbs to make the thing sit level.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

snowEH said:


> i use 2 saw horses with a piece of 3/4 inch ply wood on top and just throw it up on that


Same with me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowEH said:


> i use 2 saw horses with a piece of 3/4 inch ply wood on top and just throw it up on that


I do the same but seeing that I'm just outside of the garage the trunk of the mustang gets used as my second work bench


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Black and decker workmate clamping table. Folds up when your done, great for mowers, engines, etc.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a photo of my workbench:










 it would be nice to have an actual bench..maybe someday,
but this works for now.

Scot


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I use a lifting cart I got from Harbor Freight. I added a lager platform to better fit snowblowers and lawn mowers.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Awesome deal! Thank you for the suggestions folks! What's the weight limit on that lifting cart and how much did it cost you?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I use an old table that I took when cleaning out my uncle's estate.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

This is the one I have.

http:/t.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/lifts-stands/1000-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60438.html


They also have a 500lb one that would most likely be good enough for snow blower repairs. They were out of stock when I went to get mine so I ended up with the bigger one. I really enjoy having it, I work on a fair amount of lawn mowers and snow blowers for people, and it makes the it a lot easier on the back. 

The added top makes it wide enough so stuff doesn't fall off the sides.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ryan said:


> What do you use to work on your push behind mowers and walk behind snowblowers? Do you throw it up onto a work bench? Have you custom made something? I'm looking for ideas on equipping my garage with a bench or something to use to make it easier to work on mowers and snow blowers


 
I work outside on the concrete patio, or in the gravel driveway.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I work outside on the concrete patio, or in the gravel driveway.


Don't you ever lose small parts in the gravel? I have enough trouble with my concrete floor when I drop something, can't imagine trying to find something I the gravel


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i hate when i am working on my truck when it is parked on the gravel section of driveway. it can be a nightmare to find anything small when you drop it which is why i usually commandeer the main paved section of the driveway when i need to work on my vehicle. my main work area is generally beside the house. i always work on small engines on the paved section of driveway even if i have to make space or move my truck to do so


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I can lose a nut/bolt in a clean room 'Jever search for that **** washer you just had, only to find it on the magnetic tip of your tool


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*work benches*

I use my motorcycle lift for all my power equipment. It makes everything easier. I have lost count of all the uses besides the obvious as to it's utility.
I'm 53 and my back needs a break. I initially bought it for my Motorcycles maintenance needs of course. 
I highly recommend one if you have the space. 
I love the thing.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would call #19 a den....


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

In the summer it's a tailgate or on the ground. In the winter, I have a large B&D Workmate or the garage floor.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

rosco61 said:


> I use my motorcycle lift for all my power equipment. It makes everything easier. I have lost count of all the uses besides the obvious as to it's utility.
> I'm 53 and my back needs a break. I initially bought it for my Motorcycles maintenance needs of course.
> I highly recommend one if you have the space.
> I love the thing.


Indulge me.. is that a commercial grade Simplicity SB ?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*snowblower*



AL- said:


> Indulge me.. is that a commercial grade Simplicity SB ?


 Yes its a 32inch signature pro.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Just about all of the above.
Sid


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

rosco61 said:


> Yes its a 32inch signature pro.


Thanks!
I had thought this fall of buying the 24" size (P1524E) before I found the old one I have now. I've wondered how long they've been making this version with square tubing that comes up the back that supports the handles and controls?


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

Not the greatest pic, but I put a pallet on the car lift and the blower on the pallet.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I put a tarp / cardboard down and work on the garage floor. For more detailed work, such as carb work, I would bring the item into the kitchen when wifey is not watching.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> I put a tarp / cardboard down and work on the garage floor. For more detailed work, such as carb work, I would bring the item into the kitchen when wifey is not watching.


I do that often, when I am just trying to diagnose something. I've found that milk crate turned over, with a boat seat cushion, adds a little comfort.


----------

